# Saugeye Stockings



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Posted in the walleye/saugeye section but don’t think many people go there very often. So does anyone have a link that shows all the waters that the ODNR are currently stocking saugeye in? I can find where they show the best reservoirs and such but not an actual list of where they are being stocked. Any help please, thanks in advance.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They used to post the info Mike.Now it is like pulling teeth just to get any stocking numbers from the ODNR.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

saugmon said:


> They used to post the info Mike.Now it is like pulling teeth just to get any stocking numbers from the ODNR.


Ya I’d just like to know which bodies of water. There are some smaller up ground reservoirs that I know used to be stocked with them but not sure if they still are or when they stopped. Might have to make a phone call and see where that gets me.


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

I believe it was 09’ I called ODNR to see why they stopped putting eyes in Delaware... the lady put me directly through to a biologist who answered every question I had.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Hook set Harvey called a biologist for me today and he got the info I was looking for. Would still like to see something posted. I fished Delaware for quite a few years getting fewer and fewer until I found out they stopped stocking them there years ago. He did say they actually stocked fingerlings of both walleye and saugeye in Hoover this year. barely a small fraction of the fry they stocked at Alum and Indian but I believe it’ll equal out with the survival rate of fingerlings being better. Thanks again Travis for the info!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

saugmon said:


> They used to post the info Mike.Now it is like pulling teeth just to get any stocking numbers from the ODNR.


I called them twice this year. Once for walleye and once for perch. Had the reports by end of each day. Never been a problem. I responded with questions about what growth rates I should be seeing for inland stocked perch, had a detailed response in less than an hour. Maybe I got lucky and found the guy who cares about the production of our fisheries and tax dollars. I called the central district offices.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Here is the info I got from biologist Nick Radaba.
Alum creek - 5.5 million saugeye fry
Indian lake - 7.5 million saugeye fry
Hoover - 296k saugeye, and 288k walleye...both fingerlings 
His phone number is 1-614-902-4187
Seemed like a pretty good guy and was very willing to share info. Now if I can get a spot on that electroshock boat with him one night that would be awesome!


----------

